# 2007 Calender (Poll added) and the frogs you want to see



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Mods feel free to move this somewhere more appropriate if needs be.

Ok Guys and Gals,

2007 is fast approaching and i thought how great it would be to have a Darts only calender. I used to have one in the past that i picked up in Washington, it featured mainly darts but other stuff as well. I haven't seen them anywhere else.

SO, i thought we could have a poll to see what everyones favorite frogs were and pick the top 12, then a photo donation for the best photo of that species/morph, and if there is enough interest, look to get a load done, not for profit, or maybe a couple of bucks extra on top that, again we could vote for what Dart related foundation deserved the profit.

We could also have a small space for sponsors to advertise there company again maybe for a very small donation to the aforementioned Dart related foundation.

If there are legal reasons why this can't be done (sorry i'm British so i'm like a frog out of a viv with US trading laws) or if people just think it's a bad idea then please say.

I think i have the time to organise this and get it moving if there is a genuine interest.

Lets hear your comments.

Best regards

Steve

Added poll - rozdaboff

Hey everyone.

Well we have 31 posotives on the poll, so lets get the next step moving. If you have the time, please add at the end of this thread what darts (species and morph) you would like to see on the calendar. You don't have to name 14 (including front cover, back page), but if you like you can. The more ideas of what you want to see, the better.

Thanks everyone,

Steve


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great idea!! I`ll buy one.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Actually I have a dart frog only calendar courtesy of my wife  She took a bunch of photos that I had taken of my frogs and worked with some company she found online and had them make me a calendar with the frog photos for each month. Received it at Xmas last year....very nice.

So it can be done.

Bill


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

They can be made through Cafepress.com.

There is a cham one that benefits the Chameleons! Online Ezine here

But I am not sure what the profit margins are - and if more could be made as a donation using something else.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

If we could pick a charity to give the money too that would be even better, fundraisers are great. Treewalkers *cough*


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, Treewalkers or the INIBCO project, whatever the majority would vote for.

It would be OUR calendar and everyone would have an equal share in input to it.

Regards 

Steve


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. I especially like the donation part that's mentioned.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

VERY COOL!!


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I think this is a fantastic idea. I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

That would be awesome!!!


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

Really great idea. I'd buy one.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

OK so now we are starting to see a little interest, thanks to everyone who has replied to the topic thus far. 

I do however need to see a lot more interest yet before this will be worth gettin off the ground.

If you are interested please add your reply to this topic.

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in, as long as I don't have to get a second morgtage!! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey guys, 

So i have just done a quick quote and it works out around 9-11$ plus shipping to your house (usps will be a very cheap option $2 or $3) as the company will ship the main cosignment to mine (or whoevers)as the 9-11$ -ish includes shipping, and then on from there to you, plus whatever we want to add for a dart frog charity (if the majority wants this).

The minimum order is 25, but i hope to get a lot more interest than that and hope to be looking at 50 to maybe 100 calendars.

Keep the interest coming in everyone.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

OK just crunched a few more numbers..

$450.81 for 50 calendars = $9.02 each

$717.99 for 100 = $7.18 each

add $3 donation to charity (an example if majority vote)

add $3 shipping to your house

If sponsors wantd to advertise on a page we could ask $15 per logo and website/contact number etc (one only per sponsor, no choice of month.. sorry).. 

This would give us $480 (on 100 calendars) to go to a frog charity of majority vote.

If anyone wants to check this here is the link to the company i looked at. They are offering a 25% discount for orders in october. this reflects in the prices i am showing you here. We won't realistically make that deadline but i will approach them, tell them it's for charity and see if they will extend us the discount into November.

http://www.printpelican.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=calendars.calendar&product_id=19

Regards

Steve


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll take one, Seattle Area. Still looking for photos?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I will be, this idea is slowly starting to gather momentum now.

I'll put the question out for favorite frogs in the next few days and see where we go from there.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Well it's 01:48 in Vegas,i have just got back home from work and i have 12 people on this thread that have said they would like to participate and 1 member has e-mailed me and said they would like to run an advertisment (sponsor), 

260 people have read this thread... 

this means approx 247 members so far that have read this thread are not interested in A) a calendar or B) contributing $3 plus a few for a great calendar and a chance to donate to the people that are living in the back end of beyond working in hard and fragile conditions to study, document and preserve our hobby and the 'Jewels' we have the luxuary of seeing in our houses/workplaces/schools/zoos every single day.

This message is not intended to put anybody on a guilt trip, i don't want that, i just thought there might be a little more interest than i have seen so far.

I really hoped for a better response than this.. oh well.

Best regards to you all,

Steve


----------



## sunimrette (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd definitely be in! 

Just because someone reads and doesn't post doesn't mean that they aren't interested. They may just not have time to respond. Why not try starting a poll to see what the general interest level is?

~Rachel


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

same here. Read, Interested, just didn't see the need to respond till everything was nailed down.


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2006)

*me too*

I love the idea


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Id buy one! (or get my gf to for me  )


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

I live in the UK. What would international shipping costs look like?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I appreciate a lot of people read, maybe interested but don't say 'til it's finalised, the thing is like i said, i need to guage the response before i get this properly off the ground which is why i need reply's, (i'm also not usre how to set the poll thing up).

My other message wasn't intended to offend just that the few responses i have had said what a great idea, no one said bad idea but very few responses.

Regards

Steve

P.S: Xeophex, i should be able to get it to you quite cheap, I'm British military over here for a few years. My mom is out for a visit, end of november/start of December (from Birmingham) either A) she could take one home and post it to you inside UK, royal mail or B) i can get it back to you via BFPO, which is also pretty cheap.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I added a poll to the thread. Steve - if you want to edit the poll - all you need to do is edit your first post.

Oz


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Oz

I appreciate it.

Regards

Steve


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd buy one.


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

Steve said:


> P.S: Xeophex, i should be able to get it to you quite cheap, I'm British military over here for a few years. My mom is out for a visit, end of november/start of December (from Birmingham) either A) she could take one home and post it to you inside UK, royal mail or B) i can get it back to you via BFPO, which is also pretty cheap.


Great! Then I'm definitely, definitely interested.

Two things though;

1) Payment methods? What will be available?.. Paypal?

2) Resolution of photographs. When it comes to a 'call for photographs' I presume there would be some minimum requirement in photograph resolution? ...In order to maintain print quality and a professional looking outcome. It'd be a shame if a few web-res (72dpi) images got sent to the printer to make do with.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

According to the website they have to be 300 dpi and in cymk format so as nothing is lost in the transfer of data etc.

Yes paypal will be available but i am looking at other options too.

Regards

Steve


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, sounds good. Add me to the list of buyers


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd totally buy one as well! Still looking for species suggestions, btw?

- Josh


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

I think it sounds like a great idea. I'd be interested in buying, and also have some photos I could submit. Is this going to be just dendrobates, or are Epips and Mantellas allowed too?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I'd be happiest if it were all Dendrobatidae, but not necessarily all Dendrobates.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Bump for update of frogs required for calendar.

(see the blue paragraph on the first entry)

Regards

Steve


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

G. Aurotaenia, and some nice bi-colors.
My 2 cents.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Hmm, frogs to add...

Histros if we can get suitable pics. The orange/yellow/red spotted ones would make a striking cover (IMO). 

Terribilis, after all, it is a poison dart frog calendar and they are the king. 

Black Bassleri, Standard Lamasi, Red Amys, Reticulatus, Blue Truncatus (if pics can be had), and a few from the other genuses. The only frog that's jumping to mind are Zaparo, but I've not seen any really good pics of them.


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

January - D. reticulatus
February - E. tricolor 'Standard'
March - D. leucomelas
April - D. pumilio 'Blue Jeans'
May - D. lehmanni
June - D. azureus
July - D. histrionicus 'Red Headed'
August - P. terribilis 'Yellow'
September - D. auratus 'Green & Black'
October - D. galactonotus '75% Orange'
November - D. tinctorius 'Surinam Cobalt' OR 'Sipaliwini Savannah'
December - D. lamasi 'Standard'

The order for the moths doesn't really matter 
I'd like to see D. reticulatus on the front, but any is fine really.

EDIT:  I forgot Phyllobates Vittatus.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe have the first 'issue' (I could see this being an annual thing, after all, calendars are too!) the more commonly seen varieties, with one or two rarities thrown in to drool over.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, so i have ideas from 4 members, lets have some more though please.

Regards

Steve


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
i'll buy one.
here is another idea if it doese not add to much to the cost of making them
get a run of just pumilio, a run of just thumbnails, etc. etc. that way we have a varrity of calendars to choose from.

heck i might have to buy 1 of each.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Troy,

It's a good idea but i would need to submit a minimum order of 25 per calendar type. As it stands i only have 33 people who actually want one, according to the poll. Only five people (including yourself) have got back to the thread saying what they would like to see.

The good news is i now have 2 sponsors who want to advertise so were are getting there, slowly.

Keep the ideas coming in everyone, please or we are in danger of this thing not getting off the ground, which would seem a shame.

Regards

Steve


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Would it be possible for a vendor to buy calendars for resale?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Funny you should say that, I e-mailed all the major sponsors of DB this afternoon, offering that as an option. I don't expect many responses today being the weekend, however one big one has got back to me today, and another e-mailed me when he read this thread a week or so back.

I do have a collection of photo's i could use if i don't get many responses to the call for photos but i will have to ask permissions from the owners first, obviously.. that would be a last option though as most of these people aren't connected to DB in any way.

There is still time yet.. and i'm not renowned for giving up easily.. in fact, i'm not renowned for much really.. but i don't give up easy!! :lol: 

Regards

Steve


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Is this calendar actually endorsed by Dendroboard or is this your own idea that you're running with? I haven't seen Kyle in this thread.

I'm assuming this is endorsed by Dendroboard, as your email to the sponsors said "Dart frogs for DendroBoard" :? 

If this is a 2007 Dendroboard calendar, with Kyle's macro pics I'm in  

btw I don't mean to sound like an ass, but it's bad netiquette when you e-mail multiple people and have their addresses listed in the CC field. If you must, I'd suggest using BCC

Marty


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2006)

*calender*

the species lineup sounds great. How do you want pictures submitted?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Initially pm the photo's to me then we can put them on here and let everyone choose. Once we have the ones we want to use we can exchange them by whatever means will give us the highest picture quality and resolution ready to send to the printers.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Marty, 

To answer your questions:

1) "Is this calendar actually endorsed by Dendroboard or is this your own idea that you're running with? I haven't seen Kyle in this thread. "

The calendar is my idea, I have since pm'ed Kyle and apologised incase i have over stepped the mark, though i would love to have him on board.



2) "I'm assuming this is endorsed by Dendroboard, as your email to the sponsors said "Dart frogs for DendroBoard""

This is what i wrote and after reading it again it may seem misleading.... Qoute from my e-mail "I am trying to put together a calendar for 2007, specifically Dart frogs for DendroBoard."

Specifically Dart Frogs and it will be for all the members of Dendroboard is probably how i should have worded it, i will be e-mailing everyone again shortly to clarify my mistake.

3)"If this is a 2007 Dendroboard calendar, with Kyle's macro pics I'm in"

If i can get Kyle on board, i will quote you on that... (sorry i just did :lol: )

You have an e-mail about the CC and BCC thing.

Best regards

Steve


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

So, is everyone going to have the opportunity to vote on the photos that are submitted? If so, that should be SOME poll...considering that there are probably many people that would want their photos used in the calendar. How is that going to work?

Kristen


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

The initial idea was going to be a poll, but after thinking about it, like you said it would be a big poll so now if people just list what they want and whatever appears the most will be chosen. Once we have the 13 or 14 types (inc front and back page) we can get photos off people then vote for those.

This is kind of a work in progress, so if anyone has any better ideas please mention them. The main aim is to get a calendar we all agree on, get them produced and in the process make a bit of money for a good frog cause.

Regards

Steve


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea, thanks for spearheading this steve, I have seen frog calendars before, but only a couple PDFs in em. So I personally am looking forward to this calendar. I will stuff the ballot box w/ my suggestions and votes. Tony.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Steve, thanks for clarifying it

Marty


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Marty, no worries.

Sorry again for the confusion.

Regards

Steve


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

I'd like to see some bassleri, lamasi, rare pums, azureus, fantasticus, tincs, leucs. Plus I'm still rooting for mantellas.

I think it would be nice to have a mix of common and not so common frogs with a few of the 'you'll never have these but aren't they great' species thrown in.


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi. I'ld take one, maybe two. I like the PDF only idea. Prejudice :lol: . As for species, good luck there are sooo many. Some of the rarer ones would be nice. There are some really nice pics on this sight. I'm sure most photographers would be tickled to have their frogs in the calender. *Make sure and get signed photo releases*. Also identify the frogs and photographer for each month. You've probably thought of all this. 

Debbie


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

i'd probably be interested, but i dont know if i would actualyl buy one. i usually end up getting a few calenders from family members. as far as species, as much as i love seeing pics of rare frogs, i think it should be mostly more commonly kept frogs, with a few rare ones thrown in. i forget who mentioned that idea first, but i agree with you whoever you are!  that's just my two cents


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Another possible idea - You could have parts of the calendar (or the whole calendar, for that matter) be location based, such as frogs from this area in the spring, and then frogs from this area in the summer . . .

As long as its dart based, Id buy one


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, had a few days off this thread, had family staying.

How do i change the poll to read 'how many would be prepared to pay up front' to get the calendar produced.

I can't afford to pay outright for its production then have lots of people who said yes they wanted one drop out last minute, leaving me with $300 worth of calendars.

Best regards

Steve


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Shooting from the hip here, so don't laso me if I'm off the wall.

OK, start a new thread addressing your new ideas and information.

Then, make one last post on the old thread and direct folks to the new thread by attaching the link to it, don't forget to tell them why they're being redirected. This way, the old thread remains "as is" and the new one gets everyone off on the new direction.

As for trying to head this venture and the lack of capitol to do so, How about you taking orders up to a certain date, have all those interested in it to "prepay" by using PayPal for this Project. Then, once you make your minimum sells goal you can proceed to the printers for production, BUT if you only get a few orders and you don't make your sells goal PayPal allows you to make a "Refund" pretty easy through their system. Everyone would get their money back and you're not left holding the bag with all of those calendars.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

Xeophex said:


> January - D. reticulatus
> February - E. tricolor 'Standard'
> March - D. leucomelas
> April - D. pumilio 'Blue Jeans'
> ...


i like this line up, it has my frogs in it  D Galac 75%


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

DartMan said:


> Shooting from the hip here, so don't laso me if I'm off the wall.
> 
> OK, start a new thread addressing your new ideas and information.
> 
> ...


Seems like a great idea. I'd be happy to pay upfront, if the project were not to go ahead, I'd be refunded.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Lon

Thats a great idea, so i will put that into effect right now.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

This topic will be left as is for now, please don't add anymore to it.

Here is a link to the more solid plan:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=164028#164028

Thanks for looking

Steve


----------

